# Mi TV switching off by itself



## meetdilip (Feb 26, 2020)

I have an issue with Mi TV 4A 43 inch model. When I switch off certain Fan switches in my house, my Mi TV shuts down. Totally 3 fan switches have this issue. Not always, very rarely and randomly. But that is enough to damage the TV.  I even used a Vguard computer UPS. But it flashes for a second and TV goes off. Main power and main UPS are stable at this time. Any idea how to fix this ? Thanks.

The TV is running Android 9 Pie.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2020)

Check the electric wiring with electrician, specially the Fan switches. Looks like load issue in one the switches.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 27, 2020)

That was my first guess. So I used an UPS just before the TV. ie, TV is plugged into a computer UPS. But when I switched off the fan switch, there was " tick " in the UPS and the TV went off again.

I am in two minds. Not sure which one is the culprit, TV or wiring. Thanks for the pointer though. Appreciate it.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 27, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> That was my first guess. So I used an UPS just before the TV. ie, TV is plugged into a computer UPS. But when I switched off the fan switch, there was " tick " in the UPS and the TV went off again.
> 
> I am in two minds. Not sure which one is the culprit, TV or wiring. Thanks for the pointer though. Appreciate it.


Wiring check karva bhai


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 27, 2020)

A local electrician came to check yesterday. He has no idea what a smart TV is. Nevertheless, when I put the fan switch off, the TV went off too. He says it has something to do with the fan capacitor.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 27, 2020)

Try this: With the Tv connected to UPS, turn off the power switch, on the wall. See if the UPS can handle a powercut.
I had a similar issue where the TV flickered, turned off for a fraction of when a couple of lights in different rooms were switched on/off. It didn't happen all the time though. Googling suggested all sorts of issues. Most related to wiring.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 27, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> See if the UPS can handle a powercut.



I have the main UPS powering necessary units at home, including this TV. To confirm, I used a computer UPS powered from the plug and connected TV to it. When I switched off one of the fans, UPS flicked and made a " tick " sound and TV switched off.

An hour back I used an extension and took power from a different plug. It works even after I played with the 3 fan switches in question. Everything was fine. But a few minutes before when I switched on one of the 3 problem causing fan switches, the TV went off.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks like the main switch is faulty. Replaced it and hoping that would be all.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2020)

I am using Mi LED TV 4A PRO 123.2 cm (49)... 

My connection is...
*Plug Point* *>>> V-Guard Crystal Plus Stabilizer >>> Mi LED TV 4A PRO*

TV power off through remote control after a few seconds When the switch of Plug point...TV LED light was blinking?
Why this will happen? Any suggestion?


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 7, 2020)

shreeux said:


> TV power off through remote control after a few seconds When the switch of Plug point...TV LED light was blinking?



I didn't understand this line. Can you please rephrase ?



shreeux said:


> *Plug Point* *>>> V-Guard Crystal Plus Stabilizer >>> Mi LED TV 4A PRO*



More or less standard. I do not see anything wrong in this.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> I didn't understand this line. Can you please rephrase ?



After watching...
First Power off in Remote Control button...Later switch off Wall Plug Point...That time TV led was blinking...(like that power on the remote control)


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 7, 2020)

shreeux said:


> That time TV led was blinking



That does not happen to me. And considering that you severed the power, it should happen electrically as well.

But my laptop's charger behaves just the same. It has a light which will stay even after I unplug it from the two ends. 1. Plug, 2 . laptop. It keeps glowing for nearly 20 seconds and goes off. 

Either such lights have residual power or a board with something that is keeping them glowing. If your TV is within warranty, you can ask a service person to visit and check. 

As a Mi TV 4A user, I can confirm this is not happening to me but is not unheard of. If you can check with more Mi TV users, probably with the same model, someone should be able to confirm that it happens with them as well, or not.


----------

